# Very Poor Taste Beckham Joke...im apologising now



## Harv (May 12, 2004)

In a shock move today, Real Madrid's English hero, David Beckham turned down a move to North East underdogs Newcastle United. A fee of Â£8 million was agreed for the former Manchester United man, but Beckham was reported to have said there was no way he could leave Real for Newcastle after what the Toon Army had done to Thailand and surrounding area.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

R Mash got sacked for telling this Joke, and so he should be.


----------



## Harv (May 12, 2004)

Yes was just reading about that on the BBC Website-

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainmen ... 208135.stm


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Fuss about nothing IMO

There's always sick jokes doing the rounds after any disaster, NASA Shuttle, Ziebrugge, etc.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Him and his wife(Beckham) are the last thing we need


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Him and his wife(Beckham) are the last thing we need


to true :!:


----------

